# We lost our best friend to osteosarcoma



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Rusty was a very handsome boy, I know you all are devastated. I hope you will share some stories about him and maybe some more of your favorite photos. It can help to talk about your loss with people who understand. Sadly, most of us have been there and know it is a tough journey. My heart goes out to you....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your best friend Rusty. The memorial picture of him is beautiful. Cancer is an evil thing, taking so many of our beautiful friends away from us. Sending you hugs.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

jnmarr said:


> With great sadness I want to update our membership and report Rusty has crossed over the bridge. Many thanks to my friend Kim for the memorial picture.
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=28586&catid=member&imageuser=4458


I'm sorry to read about your Rusty. The memorial picture is beautiful, what a sweet face he has. My heart and thoughts for comfort go to you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rusty, he was a beautiful boy. 
The memorial picture is beautiful. 


I added Rusty to the Rainbow Bridge list.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty. He was a beautiful boy and the memorial photo was gorgeous.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

I am so very sorry about Rusty!
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.


----------

